# ferry booking codes



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've just been reading some posts on ferry booking and some one said that they got a discount code from mhf , can someone enlighten me as to this code etc etc. thanks, dennis


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

brillopad said:


> i've just been reading some posts on ferry booking and some one said that they got a discount code from mhf , can someone enlighten me as to this code etc etc. thanks, dennis


Top of page.
Subscriptions -> Subscription Database

Put SeaFrance in the company box
This takes you to a panel with the SeaFrance offer.
Reading it will give you the SeaFrance code to use when booking on-line with them.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Just one of the benefits of being a paid up member  , when one remembers to use it :roll:

Happy travels.


----------

